

How we use MongoDB in the cloud - fdomig
http://teamgeist.io/blog/how-we-use-mongodb-in-the-cloud.html

======
th0br0
tl;dr how to get started with MongoSoup (a German MongoDB-aaS provider) and
Heroku

